# Paintball World Series Pictures



## IanRB (Mar 31, 2008)

Here are just a few i took of my friend playing in the osc pump tournament.  
The quality is pretty bad because i had to take pictures from behind the netting.  Wish i could have been on the field, owell here is what i got.  If anyone else went and would like to post their pictures on here go right ahead.

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8. This was shot in the field while i walked the field with my friend





9. Little break out sequence


----------



## TRod73 (Mar 31, 2008)

Them nets will get you everytime..... I took some through net at PSP Chicago Open last summer of the pros ( I was playing D-4 ) and they were ok as well.


----------



## 68Whiskey (Mar 31, 2008)

You should of hit for a press pass saying you were a official photographer for some fake paintball magazine over shores. I didn't even have to provide credentials at the St Jude's Memphis Marathon or a MLB Cardinals game I went to and got right next to the field and right on the finish line at Memphis.


----------



## IanRB (Mar 31, 2008)

68Whiskey said:


> You should of hit for a press pass saying you were a official photographer for some fake paintball magazine over shores. I didn't even have to provide credentials at the St Jude's Memphis Marathon or a MLB Cardinals game I went to and got right next to the field and right on the finish line at Memphis.



I was thinking about it but i was looking at the application and i didn't see for photos but for video there is like a 1500 dollar fee to get on so i was not ready to pay that.


----------



## noob873 (Apr 1, 2008)

They're not very lenient on the photographers and stuff.  The professional paintball photographers (paintballphotography, katspix, what used to be chrono300) have to pay a good amount to shoot the events too.  I would like to try it, only paintball pictures I've done was random people or some of my friends at local fields, not like thats bad but doing an event would be cool.


----------



## 68Whiskey (Apr 1, 2008)

I have done some airsoft before, but thats about it.



noob873 said:


> They're not very lenient on the photographers and stuff. The professional paintball photographers (paintballphotography, katspix, what used to be chrono300) have to pay a good amount to shoot the events too. I would like to try it, only paintball pictures I've done was random people or some of my friends at local fields, not like thats bad but doing an event would be cool.



I can guarantee you they are not as difficult as the IHSA to get permission to sell photos.


----------



## matt-l (Apr 1, 2008)

i miss playing 

me and friend we're suppose to go this year, but i quit playing and we never haha

the field shot would be cool without all the cleer(sp?) off the bunker.


----------



## leaving0hio (Apr 1, 2008)

matt-l said:


> i miss playing



I was thinking the same thing.  Looking through this thread really makes me want to replace the front block on my orracle with a pump kit.


----------



## matt-l (Apr 1, 2008)

^^
its sooo smooth, my buddy done it to his orracle.

Are those the chicken nuggets playing by any chance? if not that jersey is very similar lol.


----------



## IanRB (Apr 1, 2008)

leaving0hio said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Looking through this thread really makes me want to replace the front block on my orracle with a pump kit.


Yessss pump is the way to go.!







matt-l said:


> Are those the chicken nuggets playing by any chance? if not that jersey is very similar lol.



Yup it is.  My friend is on CN.  How do you know about them? Your from canada according to your profile.  Thats pretty cool though


----------



## leaving0hio (Apr 1, 2008)

So long as no one thinks a worrbladed pump is a little weird.. heh.


----------



## matt-l (Apr 2, 2008)

IanRB said:


> Yup it is.  My friend is on CN.  How do you know about them? Your from canada according to your profile.  Thats pretty cool though




i am from Canada yes, but ive always liked pump, and Pbnation has a whole CN thread/ clubs and things...plus i was playing for 2-3 years and you here alot of stuff from others lol


----------



## IanRB (Apr 2, 2008)

matt-l said:


> i am from Canada yes, but ive always liked pump, and Pbnation has a whole CN thread/ clubs and things...plus i was playing for 2-3 years and you here alot of stuff from others lol




Thats pretty cool though.  I could have probably played for them if i didn't quit.  All the guys i used to play with every week joined the team right after i stopped playing.


----------

